# Lee XR hand primer cheap update



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

This is the square tray hand priming tool.
I added a couple pieces of painters tape near the primer feed area yesterday. It held the top and bottom together,preventing the 100 primer pick up drill others have experienced including myself.

The painters tape removes easy when you need to "reload"


----------

